# Need deer camp pranks



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

I would like to hear about your deer camp pranks to play this year. I heard of fake spiders in boots and sounds at night. Trail makers around stand please give me your pranks thanks for the help.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

This is a prank my grandpa used to pull on the new guys every year at there Camp in Grayling back in the day............they had this old deer head that they'd hang on a tree such that when you see the head you'd only have a neck shot because other trees would be blocking the vitals..........well everyyear they'd get some newbie in their and point out the buck on the "edge of the yard" they'd get the guy all excited and throw him a gun and he'd sneak out to the edge of the cabin and "kerpow"..............now of course you can't use a great deer head but I guess its funny as hell.........sometimes you can find these heads at antiques stores and the like.........


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

deer nuts under the truck seat of the person you dislike at camp. after a few days with the heat on ithey smell real sweet!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

real simple; however, it really pisses someone off. take one of those cable type action or gun locks and quietly put it on someones rifle the noght before opener:evil: 
this works best for the guy that leaves his gun in the truck and has to drive a little ways to get closer to his spot. if you want to be somewhat nice you can also put a pair of cable cutters on his seat (at first he'll wonder what the hell their for) but after he opens his case he'll figure it out.:lol:


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

How about plastic wrap over the 'ol two holer. Always a nice standby.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Tabasco in someones drink works well. :yikes: 

Shake up one can of beer (out of view) and set them on the table for everyone to grab. (Just remember not to grab that one)  

The old sneak up and BANG! You pounding on the outhouse wall will clear out his pipes.  

If you have a shower at campa large bowl of ice water over the shower curtain in a shocker. :rant: 

You know how theres that one guy at camp who has the long walk in or is always last to arrive? Plan with the guys to hide close to camp so when he arrives everything is dark and know one is to be found? 10 min and hell start to really wonder whats up? :tdo12: 

Burnt cork or old coals from the fire can be dusted around binoculars and you ask someone to look out the window at that tree or something to that effect and the guys got two black rings around his eyes. :xzicon_sm 

Trick 2, 3, 5 and 6 have been done at our camp and Im sure therell be something new this year.

Just my 2 cents

G


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

You found the king of pranksters at deer camp. Take everyones laces out of there boots the night before. Put a small piece of toilet paper in between the flash light batteries and connector. Sneak out to someones deer blind and put ribbons up so they think someone is hunting there. Take all there shells out of there pocket and fill with spent shells. Offer to make everyones lunch the night before and make one sandwich with cheese still in the wrapper. Hide someones truck keys and lock there doors so they think they locked there keys inside. Put vaseline on the two holer door handle. Put a condom over there scope preferrably unused or cut a small piece of black paper to fit in there scope so when they pull up to check a deer they cant see nothing. Just a few that we have used over the years hope you have a great time just remember to watch everything you touch because someone somewhere will get you back before it's over. Trust me they unhoked my battery to my truck last year not a pretty site at 6am on opening day when your hungover and trying to hurry to get to your spot.


----------



## SEAWEED (Feb 28, 2002)

ok you asked. take a pack of oreos and put tooth paste on them instead of the cream filling. If you have a bear target like a makenze put it on a trail with reflectors in its eyes.epoxy someones boot laces to the floor to where they look like the boots are sitting on the laces. wallpaper the oldman in camps deer blind with centerfolds. a deer decoy at 30 yards from a stand is another good one but its only funny if you dont get shot setting it up. for the new guy at camp make a big circle with reflector and in the morning tell him to follow them.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

If you know a guy naps alot in the blind sneak in and take his gun. Then back at camp wait for the story as to how the gun was lost. Offer him your "spare" and return his.

Prime the pump with cooking oil and let someone else take the first shower.

Relocate someone else's trail marker to run a circle.

When a person comes in, go to their blind and make all kinds of rubs. each time they go in there are more rubs or maybe a scrape.

Crap all around someones stand and they will not see a deer all season. 

Skin and cape a deer and hang the skin over a saw horse or log in front of someond stand at night then wait for first light... Better yet hang a steel plate where the vitals would be and wait for the gong.

If someone drinks too much and passed out place some underware (not theirs) in one of their pockets. 

Skinner 2


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Have a diaper and/or baby bottle handy. Dress up the smallest deer in camp with a fresh diaper and bubba.

I'm still catching heck for this one. We have a guy at camp that hunts, but would never touch a dead animal or fish. I presented him with a set of those pink latex gloves last year. I even monogramed them with his name and labeled which hand they were supposed to go on (he's also a Gore/Kerry voter)......He's still crying about that one...lol


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Never invite these guys to camp,:yikes: they are viscous. I'm surprised you guys don't get into fights by weeks end. Have fun, and be safe!


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

Keep Them Comming I am Gathering INFO. for this year...
This should be great>>
Everyone have a safe and fun Hunt..


----------



## Uzarious (Jun 16, 2004)

Some of this stuff here is funny, clever and novel. However, I would never go so far as to mess with somebody's gun, scope and/or hunting blind. That is not funny. It's stupid and more importantly, poentially dangerous.

Sorry to rain on your parade but, if somebody did a stupid stunt like this at my camp, they'd be told to leave immediately and not to come back!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

here we go....


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm at work LMAO reading some of the pranks thinking about the days at deer camp. Some of the pranks and cruel and mean but funny. Way to Go! keep up the fun and remember to play safe. It would be a long drive back home from camp if I tried any of these pranks on my wife. Besides I would then have to do all my own cooking at camp after I pulled a prank.  

Rich


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

After cutting your bucks nads off, place them in your pants pocket. While back at camp washing up, have the newbie reach in your pocket and grab your "knife" .As soon as he touches "the sack" tell him oops forgot to wear underwear this morning :evil: :evil: . A friend did this to his Uncle and I laughed for 3 days.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Lmao


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

:lol: These are great. I guess the closer the friends the meaner the prank.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Cedar Swamp said:


> After cutting your bucks nads off, place them in your pants pocket. While back at camp washing up, have the newbie reach in your pocket and grab your "knife" .As soon as he touches "the sack" tell him oops forgot to wear underwear this morning :evil: :evil: . A friend did this to his Uncle and I laughed for 3 days.


ROTFLMAO!:lol:


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

There's always a grump in the crowd somewhere, eh?

I don't see anything wrong with any of these pranks as long as you know the person on the receiving end is a good sport. Of course, dumping all around someones blind is pretty awful. You probably don't want to be hunting with that guy or the dumpees if you're pulling these stunts. I don't think I'd do anything to ruin anyones hunt...unless of course they deserve it.

I have a special one for newbies. We have some eyes and nose and mouth that are made of wood. We go out the night before and put them on some of the trees around where the younger hunters or newer guys are hunting. Freaks em out to no end when it starts to get light.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Take a rookie scouting,looking for "fresh" deer sign. While he isn't looking, dump a few raisins beside fresh tracks, then point out the "fresh" deer scat. Of course you have to taste it to see just how fresh it really is......you can take it from there.... ....Scott


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I like to make fresh scraps and rubs about 10 yards from someones truck. A new rub every morning if possible. Freshen up the scrap, even add some deer droppings and hoof prints if you have a deer leg availible. 

New hunters.. in the evening tell them to wait in there stand untill you come and get them, then just leave them there and go right to camp after hunting. See how long they wait for you in the dark before they come in.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

wiley, that last one is freaking mean i could just imagine the poor guy freazing his tail off wondering (just how late does this guy sit in stand....christ i'm gonna freeze to death.) i have to agree with what someone said about screwing with someones scope or sights..... not cool, not cool at all. it takes time and effort to make sure your weapon with kill quickly, and not mame or miss that potential buck of a lifetime or hell even a freezer deer for that matter. i have got to say some of these pranks are killing me. and that's only because they have not happened to me . the only one that almost got me was my first year of legal gun hunting my uncles (whom i looked up to) told me while gutting my buck that i had to take a bite of the raw liver to be excepted back to camp next year:yikes:      . they let me get that nasty thing all the way past my lips before they fell in the snow laughing. i did not find it sooooo funny.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

We also made rubs and scapes before in front of peoples stands the night before. I made a rub on a tree that was about 12 inches in diameter and a scrape about 8 to 9 feet across. Man was that guy motivated to sit on stand a little longer than usual. Then we let him go on and on about it for about an hour or so and then we started mocking him and he knew what happened. Boy talk about a let down, haven't done that in awhile though.

AW


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

explodingvarmints, You made me think of something that a friend did to a newbie. 
This was a hunt we did on Manitou island (which is a story in itself!). 
Any way we took a new guy, never hunted deer b4. Of course he shoots a nice 8 point..the biggest of the camp. So it is time to gut it, well he went out and baught a huge bowie knife just for this hunt..lol. I mean like a 10" blade right, well my friends tells him he will instruct him on how to gut his first deer. The first thing he tells him .. *take your knife and stick it in right here (pointing at the stomach area) as deep as you can*...LOL..that gas came out right in his face.. I thought for sure he was going to puke.. he was leaning over next to a tree for about 5 minutes ...while we all were laughing our butts off! He did not see the humor ???


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

that's pretty nasty...... i think i would have been checking out that days lunch for sure . does he still hunt?:lol: 
this reminds me of another "newby" trick when it comes to gutting deer for the first time. one guy i know would tell the new guy to stick his finger in the butthole of the deer and feel around till he felt "the right spot" after a minute or so of feeling around the newby will always ask "what does the right spot feel like?" and the other guy would always say "well.... it feels like ****?" than begin laughing like he should be in a straight jacket. again ..... naaaaaaaaaasty


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

The crao one my cousins did to thier brother. They heard this would keep deer from coming in so they (three) decided to dump near his gun blind. He never saw a dew all year

My neighbor did this one. He relatives like to drink and party. Well one day most everyone is suffering from the night before. Will who doesn' t drink opens a can of stew and splatters the contents on the ground and steps at the camp and waits. When the groups get ready to go out Will stated looks like Ray didn't make it too far last night. Then will points out piece of meat that Ray didn't chew very well ssoooooo. Will exclaimed too good to waste and he plucks the meat from the step and eats it. There was more to pick from after that.

Skinner 2


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

I have a buddy that goes to sleep early and snores LOUD!!!

One night he fell asleep around 8:30 and was snoring louder than usual. About 11pm (my bed time) I couldn't take the snoring anymore so I reset the clocks to 6am and made a fresh pot of coffee and then woke Dave up. Told him he better get his A$$ moving if he planned on hunting and then I poured him a cup of coffee. Before he finished that one I refilled his cup for him cause he was complaining how it felt like he barely got any sleep. After his 3rd cup of coffee I climbed into my sleeping bag and he asked me what the he!! I was doing. I told him "I'm going to sleep so I can get up to go hunting in the morning, Cripes it's only midnight". He told me the next morning he didn't get to sleep til almost 4am because of the caffine and my snoring kept him up most of the night.

I thought he was gonna kill me so I had to sleep with one eye open that night. :SHOCKED:


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

great ones keep them comming. I will have a blast at camp with these ones:lol:


----------



## jhnyquest (Jul 20, 2004)

The Mutt said:


> I have a buddy that goes to sleep early and snores LOUD!!!
> 
> One night he fell asleep around 8:30 and was snoring louder than usual. About 11pm (my bed time) I couldn't take the snoring anymore so I reset the clocks to 6am and made a fresh pot of coffee and then woke Dave up. Told him he better get his A$$ moving if he planned on hunting and then I poured him a cup of coffee. Before he finished that one I refilled his cup for him cause he was complaining how it felt like he barely got any sleep. After his 3rd cup of coffee I climbed into my sleeping bag and he asked me what the he!! I was doing. I told him "I'm going to sleep so I can get up to go hunting in the morning, Cripes it's only midnight". He told me the next morning he didn't get to sleep til almost 4am because of the caffine and my snoring kept him up most of the night.
> 
> I thought he was gonna kill me so I had to sleep with one eye open that night. :SHOCKED:


That is absolutely awesome. I have a buddy that snores so loud no one ever sleeps. We actually ask him when he is going to be going to bed so we can try to be asleep before him. This is a defineite plan to try.


----------



## Moron (Dec 31, 2001)

These are great. LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Cedar Swamp said:


> After cutting your bucks nads off, place them in your pants pocket. While back at camp washing up, have the newbie reach in your pocket and grab your "knife" .As soon as he touches "the sack" tell him oops forgot to wear underwear this morning :evil: :evil: . A friend did this to his Uncle and I laughed for 3 days.


That is the best one yet! I'm cracking up just thinking about it!


:lol::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Best one for a newbie is to let them go to bed and then set all the clocks (and his watch) way ahead. Then wake him up at 2:00 with breakfast going, the whole 9 yards. Head out to your stands and when you split up head back to camp and back to bed.
Jeff


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm sorry I can't see the laughter in making someones first deer camp anything but a fantasic memory. Playing cards, going for long walks and bonding with family and friends. Shame on any tradition that involves shaming or creating a bad impression of deer camp on a youths first outing. 

I'm sure we all like to have a good laugh at deer camp. I do as do most. However when you ruin a hunt or create unnecessary stress on someone just before their long awaited opening day/hunt its cruel. 

If you want to play pranks wait until after the hunt. 

I did see alot of things I will use next year. Saran wrap on the toilet and perhaps another item or two that won't interfere with someones hunt or enjoying deer camp festivities.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

we always tell the new guy to keep his eyes peeled for the big rat that lives in the basement (old farm house) it comes up stairs at night and sometimes crawls over you in bed. then when they are sleeping put a dead muskrat in bed with them and then tickle his nose with a feather and watch him SCREAM!!!!! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Now there ya go! For all those people that don't know what to do with that spare dead muskrat lying around.  

These are great!


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks to all who told us some very good jokes to play. I didn't think I would get this many people to respond:lol:   :xzicon_sm :cwm27: :tdo12: THANKS AGAIN.


----------

